

Can this new Samsung Ad provoke Apple Fanboys to buy Samsung gadgets? - infogaufire
http://zuvvu.com/article.php?id=d96409bf894217686ba124d7356686c9

======
scdc
This ad caught my eye on tv, but Samsung needs to simplify their phone
offerings. In this ad, they say, "It's a Samsung." Why not "It's the new
Samsung Galaxy S"? They need to push "Samsung Galaxy"(Android) or "Samsung
Focus" (Windows). All these other names just dilute their brand.

I just bought a used Android device on craigslist. I didn't care what
carrier-- I just wanted wi-fi so I could test some mobile web app work. I
ended up with a Samsung Fascinate. Okay, so it's a Samsung Android device. A
Fascinate. I have never heard of this model. Then on the back it says "Galaxy
S". On the original packaging it says, "Samsung Fascinate TM a Galaxy S TM
phone Verizon."

So what am I supposed to call it? By introducing "Fascinate" (or whatever they
call it on other carriers), I'm just confused. Now when someone asks me what I
bought, what do I tell them? A Samsung? A Samsung Fascinate? A Samsung Galaxy?
Galaxy S?

What I do say is, "a used Android device I found on craigslist."

~~~
infogaufire
Hmm..valid point. But I guess, With "Its a Samsung", Samsung is aiming at
changing perception of brand in US consumers. They want set themselves as a
recognized brand which is Asian just by origin but knows US/Europe well and
can deliver a good option to Apple gadgets.

------
gbeeson
I don't think that an advert has provoked me or anyone I know to buy anything.
Samsung's latest ad campaign is a definite strategy shift though that has
grabbed attention (as was the point of course).

~~~
infogaufire
Yea..provocation was in the sense of Perception change and building of
interest. Earlier, when I wanted to buy or gift a phone or a tablet to anyone,
Apple had a clear position in my brain..but now I take Samsung as a very
serious and good option to think about along with obvious Apple. But yea,
immediate buy decision is near to impossible with this ad or any ad campaign.

------
AMITDAB
Yes, this ad really worked for me and I bought a new Samsung Note couple of
weeks back.

~~~
infogaufire
thanks for the comment dude. And congrats for ur new note. Even in my circle,
I have seen this trend that all of a sudden Apple Users are using Samsung
gadgets especially the phones and tabs.

